# Solaris's crib



## Solaris17 (Feb 4, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4iffB2tI8c

all kinds of my stuff


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 4, 2009)

wow, your nothing like I imagined! 

Nice setup dude! hell of alot of stuff!


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 4, 2009)

o rly? how did you imagine me? i get what you mean though its diff when you see and hear someone.


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 4, 2009)

well older! and more nerdy! your like, normal! haha.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 4, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> well older! and more nerdy! your like, normal! haha.



hahaah but at night!!!!!!


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 4, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> hahaah but at night!!!!!!



haha 

Tempted to document my room. hmm . . .


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 4, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> haha
> 
> Tempted to document my room. hmm . . .



do it


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 4, 2009)

just deciding if my phone has decent enough quality haha.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 4, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> just deciding if my phone has decent enough quality haha.



w/e its allabout the parts not the presentation...first time iv ever documented anything im actually surprised i think it went over well.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Feb 4, 2009)

Interesting vid, I like how you refer to your i7 rig as "she"


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 4, 2009)

oli_ramsay said:


> Interesting vid, I like how you refer to your i7 rig as "she"



lol i didnt notice that  my GF doesnt know this vid exists thankfully


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 4, 2009)

OMG - Wow, welcome to your server room!  The lighter is a nice touch 

What is your power bill like?


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 4, 2009)

Sasqui said:


> OMG - Wow, welcome to your server room!  The lighter is a nice touch
> 
> What is your power bill like?



not that much a little under 200 with just my rig under full load (vantage) i draw 900w from my wall meter. lol so my Corsair HX is almost used up  might need to get something bigger.


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 4, 2009)

Dam, i am at school right now, will see when i get home.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 4, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Dam, i am at school right now, will see when i get home.



sweet tell me what you think


----------



## DarkEgo (Feb 4, 2009)

God damn, 100 lbs! That is a heavy computer! nice stuff though.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Feb 4, 2009)

pretty nice setup you got there I like the blue ccfl


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 4, 2009)

DarkEgo said:


> God damn, 100 lbs! That is a heavy computer! nice stuff though.



ya its mad rediculous steel cases FTL guys.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 4, 2009)

RadeonX2 said:


> pretty nice setup you got there I like the ccfl



nvm im retarted thanks i figure it this way black and blue are used alot..but that doesnt make you unextrodinary its all in how its exicuted i think


----------



## RadeonX2 (Feb 4, 2009)

is the TT armor full tower? damn that's heavy! It weigh much as I am!


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 4, 2009)

RadeonX2 said:


> is the TT armor full tower? damn that's heavy! It weigh much as I am!



ya its a full tower BWS bunch of random numbers i think their in my specs.


----------



## francis511 (Feb 4, 2009)

Is that the same cyberdruid as from tpu ? Coz his videos r funny as hell.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 4, 2009)

francis511 said:


> Is that the same cyberdruid as from tpu ? Coz his videos r funny as hell.



ya i was talking about CD from tpu


----------



## Binge (Feb 4, 2009)

LANing a little difficult at 100lbs xD  You crack me up man.  Sweet stuff.  We have to chat about setting up data servers.  I've got some experience and mine is pretty good, but it is not really feature rich.  Again awesome stuff man


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 4, 2009)

Binge said:


> LANing a little difficult at 100lbs xD  You crack me up man.  Sweet stuff.  We have to chat about setting up data servers.  I've got some experience and mine is pretty good, but it is not really feature rich.  Again awesome stuff man



ya dude absolutely thanks


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 4, 2009)

ppl would love to see my stuff i bet.


----------



## francis511 (Feb 4, 2009)

Let`s switch off an hdd BAM BAMM ! Lol


----------



## Castiel (Feb 4, 2009)

Very nice setup! I thought you said that you lived in your basement and I was like what? But yea, very nice! And I thought you would of been older!



Fitseries3 said:


> ppl would love to see my stuff i bet.



And yes we would.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 4, 2009)

francis511 said:


> Let`s switch off an hdd BAM BAMM ! Lol



lol



Castiel said:


> Very nice setup! I thought you said that you lived in your basement and I was like what? But yea, very nice! And I thought you would of been older!




ya alot of ppl think im older but thns for the compliments i appreciate it


----------



## r9 (Feb 4, 2009)

My room is very similar to yours. Imagine your room but after 3 exploded hand grenades .
And stop shaking that camera it made seasick 
And I did not imagine you, not like some weirdoes out here


----------



## r9 (Feb 4, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> ppl would love to see my stuff i bet.



No, not really.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 4, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welcome.


----------



## 3870x2 (Feb 4, 2009)

Is is just me or is the video really dark?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 4, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> Is is just me or is the video really dark?



+1


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 4, 2009)

the light is behind me and i dont have an option to enable night mode when recording.


----------



## crtecha (Feb 4, 2009)

Im checking with out when I get outta work


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 4, 2009)

crtecha said:


> Im checking with out when I get outta work



cool man hope you like it.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Feb 4, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> ppl would love to see my stuff i bet.



I'm one of them  wanna see the million dollar rig!


----------



## crtecha (Feb 4, 2009)

+1 would be kinda cool if more of us made some videos


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 4, 2009)

r9 said:


> My room is very similar to yours. Imagine your room but after 3 exploded hand grenades .
> And stop shaking that camera it made seasick
> And I did not imagine you, not like some weirdoes out here



lol imagine me


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 4, 2009)

crtecha said:


> +1 would be kinda cool if more of us made some videos



i agree


----------



## crtecha (Feb 4, 2009)

I may make one this weekend


----------



## Marineborn (Feb 4, 2009)

You need a bigger monitor!!!, spend less on junk and more on Big things!!! lol!!! SHUT UP IM NOT COMPENSATIN!!!


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 4, 2009)

crtecha said:


> I may make one this weekend



do it dude its good stuff


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 4, 2009)

Tempted to do something similar


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 4, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> You need a bigger monitor!!!, spend less on junk and more on Big things!!! lol!!! SHUT UP IM NOT COMPENSATIN!!!



i bought my GF a 21" instead for x-mas my monitor rocks and ill get one eventually


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 4, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Tempted to do something similar



do it man!!


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 4, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> do it man!!



I should but I hate my voice


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 4, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> I should but I hate my voice



mine sounds diff when i record to me that is not how i sound


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 4, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> mine sounds diff when i record to me that is not how i sound



In fact if we get enough people we could rename this thread the tpu cribs  i think I'l make a video when I get time


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 4, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> In fact if we get enough people we could rename this thread the tpu cribs  i think I'l make a video when I get time



dude ya sweet we can do that


----------



## Castiel (Feb 4, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> dude ya sweet we can do that



I will make a video later on today maybe.


----------



## red268 (Feb 4, 2009)

Niiiice. Good stuff.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 4, 2009)

red268 said:


> Niiiice. Good stuff.



thanks man


----------



## FilipM (Feb 4, 2009)

Nice setup there, like the 9800GX2's but am i the only one thinking you need to tidy it up a bit?


----------



## alexp999 (Feb 4, 2009)

Nice vid, I'd like to see more of TPU's setups, tho I hate my voice and having pics/vids taken of me lol. So if I did mine it would be a crappy vid with some crappy song with a crappy overlay to describe stuff.... dont think I'll bother. lol
How many systems is your server... serving?


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 4, 2009)

school is out at 3:15, i am really eger to see.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 4, 2009)

File_1993 said:


> Nice setup there, like the 9800GX2's but am i the only one thinking you need to tidy it up a bit?



meh its got good enough air flow as lkong as it works im good



alexp999 said:


> Nice vid, I'd like to see more of TPU's setups, tho I hate my voice and having pics/vids taken of me lol. So if I did mine it would be a crappy vid with some crappy song with a crappy overlay to describe stuff.... dont think I'll bother. lol
> How many systems is your server... serving?



my server serves 9 systems and 5 printers my network is big 



CDdude55 said:


> school is out at 3:15, i am really eger to see.



cool man hope you like it.


----------



## exo17 (Feb 4, 2009)

Incredible. Good job!


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 4, 2009)

well I did my video - on youtube though the framrate seems to have been cut down to like a third so its unwatchable. Fine on my desktop though! 

any way of uploading it my fellow friends?


----------



## crtecha (Feb 4, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> school is out at 3:15, i am really eger to see.



I get outta work at 3 I'll race ya


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 4, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> well I did my video - on youtube though the framrate seems to have been cut down to like a third so its unwatchable. Fine on my desktop though!
> 
> any way of uploading it my fellow friends?



not on tpu that i know of


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 4, 2009)

any other sites? I could do rapidshare and let people download it?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 4, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> well I did my video - on youtube though the framrate seems to have been cut down to like a third so its unwatchable. Fine on my desktop though!
> 
> any way of uploading it my fellow friends?



You can upload it here, and give us the download link:http://www.filefront.com/


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 4, 2009)

dude awesome vid 


THanks for shouting me out in there


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 4, 2009)

Here we go kids, lets hope this doesnt kill the framerate 

Yeah, I do a mini shout out at the end 

http://files.filefront.com/MOV000043gp/;13201266;/fileinfo.html


----------



## Castiel (Feb 4, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Here we go kids, lets hope this doesnt kill the framerate
> 
> Yeah, I do a mini shout out at the end
> 
> http://files.filefront.com/MOV000043gp/;13201266;/fileinfo.html



Very nice! I like your setup.


----------



## crtecha (Feb 4, 2009)

Great video I will defiantly be working on one myself/


----------



## spearman914 (Feb 4, 2009)

Cool stuff! keep it up!!


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 4, 2009)

Might I add, everything in my video besides the Z-2300's and the N52te were purchased by myself, not my rents or anything


----------



## DarkEgo (Feb 4, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Here we go kids, lets hope this doesnt kill the framerate
> 
> Yeah, I do a mini shout out at the end
> 
> http://files.filefront.com/MOV000043gp/;13201266;/fileinfo.html



Very good video, I may make one myself sometime.


----------



## Binge (Feb 4, 2009)

Kyle that was cool.  Even though it's not much, we do have the same keyboard and monitor.  60gb ps3 as well FTW!


----------



## BrooksyX (Feb 4, 2009)

Sweet vids. I might have to make one soon when I get some time as well.

My rooms just a little bit of mess right now. I don't think you guys would want to see that.


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 4, 2009)

Binge said:


> Kyle that was cool.  Even though it's not much, we do have the same keyboard and monitor.  60gb ps3 as well FTW!



I had to apologise, sorry for being an arse before binge


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 4, 2009)

Awesome video, need to do one of those when ever i get a video camera.


----------



## alexp999 (Feb 4, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Here we go kids, lets hope this doesnt kill the framerate
> 
> Yeah, I do a mini shout out at the end
> 
> http://files.filefront.com/MOV000043gp/;13201266;/fileinfo.html



Nice vid, you said my name  

CM690 is such an amazing case, I only changed cus I had an urge, but glad I did, you'll love it. TT Jr still excellent in any case (lol).

And that room aint that small, I have seen smaller, one of my friends has to sit on his bed for PC and PS3.

You always want to change everything, lol. Mind you I was like that, still am to a certain extent, thats why Im messing about with Windows 7 cus it doesnt cost anything. So glad you kept the GTX260


----------



## FilipM (Feb 4, 2009)

Very nice Kyle, you running that quad passive?


----------



## RevengE (Feb 4, 2009)

Haha nice job. I used to have that same case your using on "Her"


----------



## spearman914 (Feb 4, 2009)

Is that a razer mouse?? It looks hot!


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 4, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Nice vid, you said my name
> 
> CM690 is such an amazing case, I only changed cus I had an urge, but glad I did, you'll love it. TT Jr still excellent in any case (lol).
> 
> ...



I cant wait for it to arrive, should be tomorrow night (fingers crossed!). Didnt I buy this Jr from you alex? 



File_1993 said:


> Very nice Kyle, you running that quad passive?



Nope, its just so dark you cant see the fan haha.


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 4, 2009)

spearman914 said:


> Is that a razer mouse?? It looks hot!



Yes it is, my little diamondback  pearlescent paint (or however its spelt). Nearly got a G9 for christmas, may still but you know.


----------



## alexp999 (Feb 4, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> I cant wait for it to arrive, should be tomorrow night (fingers crossed!). Didnt I buy this Jr from you alex?



Yep, thats why I said its still an amazing case. But the CM690 is better!


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 4, 2009)

CM690 is an awesome case, lots of places to put fans.


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 4, 2009)

haha, nice videos you two. I would make one, but im part way and the wall behind my PC is partly knocked down :-/.


----------



## alexp999 (Feb 4, 2009)

Would be good if W1zz could implement a Video Gallery section, but for Cribs/setups/logs only.
Mind you it would probably put huge strain on the servers.

Unless, if it's not possible he could implement what a lot of sites do and have embedded flash to play youtube hosted files. Hmm, mighty tempting to ask him.

What do other people think?


----------



## Binge (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm in the process of editing all the pr0n out of the video.  Mine will be up soon


----------



## spearman914 (Feb 4, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Would be good if W1zz could implement a Video Gallery section, but for Cribs/setups/logs only.
> Mind you it would probably put huge strain on the servers.
> 
> Unless, if it's not possible he could implement what a lot of sites do and have embedded flash to play youtube hosted files. Hmm, mighty tempting to ask him.
> ...



Good idea but will use a ton of server space.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 4, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Would be good if W1zz could implement a Video Gallery section, but for Cribs/setups/logs only.
> Mind you it would probably put huge strain on the servers.
> 
> Unless, if it's not possible he could implement what a lot of sites do and have embedded flash to play youtube hosted files. Hmm, mighty tempting to ask him.
> ...



That will be great! You have my vote.


----------



## alexp999 (Feb 4, 2009)

About my Video Gallery idea, please show further support here rather than using this thread:

Any chance of a Video Gallery? For setups/cribs/mods etc?


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 4, 2009)

Nice setup there Sol, and I bet we had similar probs with 7 on desktops, but my Inspiron 9400 runs 7 like a charm (didn't even install any drivers from Dell).   Also interesting to see all blue LED fans when I remember the pic I saw of your system first had an orange hue to it, could have been lighting.


----------



## Triprift (Feb 4, 2009)

Nice setup mon and damn you about being so cold its been over 35 c for over a week now hate this damn weather. And added to my favs too.


----------



## steelkane (Feb 4, 2009)

4 pages & I've seen no modding, maybe this should be in the My Crib Video Club.


----------



## Israar (Feb 4, 2009)

Loving both little vids there guys, both with Razer mice hehe, gotta love Razer 

@kyle2020: That fan near your window, is that a Delta fan? Looks like one and reason I'm asking is because I've got one in my old pc with my brother is using, going to renovate it this weekend and set it all up for him, redo the watercooling loop, and reinstall windows for him 

As for you lot, I think I'll contribute a video in the future myself once I get my rig back and it's 100% done, that way you can see it with the monitor, keyboard, etc 

All good eitherway and Sol, about time I got to hear that voice of yours too mucka! -- Oh yea, your missus is getting a call within the next few mins from me, explaining about your _bit on the side_ hehehe 

--Lee


----------



## Binge (Feb 4, 2009)

DUN DUN DUNN!N!!!N!N!N!!!!!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=0yGMbiNBoTg


----------



## Triprift (Feb 4, 2009)

Damn Dave youve created a monster here now everyone wants to post there crib vids lol.

And Binge good to see you subscribe to the Damulta setup of rigs.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 4, 2009)

this is an epidemic now, wait till i get my amd rig running, i'll post a vid


----------



## Israar (Feb 4, 2009)

@Binge: Man that's a spacey room there, that's what you call comfortability with more or less everything you need in one room lol, get a fridge, beverages and a food storage unit and you might have everything in one room haha!

More vids, bring on the vids! 

--Lee


----------



## Castiel (Feb 5, 2009)

Binge said:


> DUN DUN DUNN!N!!!N!N!N!!!!!
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=0yGMbiNBoTg



Very nice!


----------



## Triprift (Feb 5, 2009)

Whos next CP catiel come on like is said more vids ppl


----------



## Binge (Feb 5, 2009)

Israar said:


> @Binge: Man that's a spacey room there, that's what you call comfortability with more or less everything you need in one room lol, get a fridge, beverages and a food storage unit and you might have everything in one room haha!
> 
> More vids, bring on the vids!
> 
> --Lee



You see that big white square on the one wall?  That's for the projector. Rock Band/Guitar Hero @ 150" is a must.


----------



## alexp999 (Feb 5, 2009)

These vids are getting really good. Will post a link here when I get the Video Gallery going in the GN section tomorrow.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 5, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Whos next CP catiel come on like is said more vids ppl



Lol, I have my camera I just have to wait till tomorrow so everyone is out of the house. I have to make sure it works to because the last time I use it it wasn't working all to well.

But I will find a way.


----------



## Israar (Feb 5, 2009)

Binge said:


> You see that big white square on the one wall?  That's for the projector. Rock Band/Guitar Hero @ 150" is a must.



Thought so lol, it's the white-space/sheeting for the projector right? My little brother used an old bedding sheet for his HD Projector which he gave his mate as he bought it, used it for about 3 weeks, got bored of it and never used it lol, bloody numpty! :O

150" is insane and I bet is sweet! Is your projector HD by the way, I'm going to safely assume so as it would be a bit pointless if it wasn't hehe 

Love the room though, massive credits for it 

--Lee


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2009)

already five pages


----------



## Binge (Feb 5, 2009)

Yeah it's HD/DLP/all that poo, there's no sheet.  I painted the wall white.  That sheet is covering the window from making glare on the wall.  Anyway there's a secret frame @ 5:10  see if you can find it.


----------



## alexp999 (Feb 5, 2009)

Binge said:


> Yeah it's HD/DLP/all that poo, there's no sheet.  I painted the wall white.  That sheet is covering the window from making glare on the wall.  Anyway there's a secret frame @ 5:10  see if you can find it.



I win! 







WTF is it of? Anything in particular?


----------



## JC316 (Feb 5, 2009)

Nice vid and nice stuff man. Your electric bill must be ungodly lol.


----------



## Israar (Feb 5, 2009)

Binge said:


> Yeah it's HD/DLP/all that poo, there's no sheet.  I painted the wall white.  That sheet is covering the window from making glare on the wall.  Anyway there's a secret frame @ 5:10  see if you can find it.



Sweet lol, I was too busy posting to notice this reply until now and already got beat! Darn!

Good good and that's some nice idea painting the wall white, none of that bending/streaking shite you can get with a sheet, etc lol... As for the glare I know what you mean, we had the curtains closed for the glare stoppage 

--Lee


----------



## Binge (Feb 5, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> WTF is it of? Anything in particular?



It's a 3D rendering I did of a freaky face in zbrush 



JC316 said:


> Nice vid and nice stuff man. Your electric bill must be ungodly lol.



No more than about $150/mo


----------



## zaqwsx (Feb 5, 2009)

Nice job guys i might do one myself lol!


----------



## Castiel (Feb 5, 2009)

My video should be coming tomorrow.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 5, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Here we go kids, lets hope this doesnt kill the framerate
> 
> Yeah, I do a mini shout out at the end
> 
> http://files.filefront.com/MOV000043gp/;13201266;/fileinfo.html



excellent work bro really nice stuff. loved the shout out



alexp999 said:


> Would be good if W1zz could implement a Video Gallery section, but for Cribs/setups/logs only.
> Mind you it would probably put huge strain on the servers.
> 
> Unless, if it's not possible he could implement what a lot of sites do and have embedded flash to play youtube hosted files. Hmm, mighty tempting to ask him.
> ...



id love it personally



dark2099 said:


> Nice setup there Sol, and I bet we had similar probs with 7 on desktops, but my Inspiron 9400 runs 7 like a charm (didn't even install any drivers from Dell).   Also interesting to see all blue LED fans when I remember the pic I saw of your system first had an orange hue to it, could have been lighting.



thanks man...ya 7 was turning into kinda a pain...but its to be expected i have vista ultimate because i really do use the little things and its the little things 7 isnt brished up on quite yet. as for the orange hue their is nothing orange in my case however my EVGA board has a crazy bight orange led next to my ram sticks so if my cahodes were off or the pic was at the right angle you probably could have seen it.



Triprift said:


> Nice setup mon and damn you about being so cold its been over 35 c for over a week now hate this damn weather. And added to my favs too.



thanks man glad you liked it 



Israar said:


> Loving both little vids there guys, both with Razer mice hehe, gotta love Razer
> 
> @kyle2020: That fan near your window, is that a Delta fan? Looks like one and reason I'm asking is because I've got one in my old pc with my brother is using, going to renovate it this weekend and set it all up for him, redo the watercooling loop, and reinstall windows for him
> 
> ...



LOL i love you lee ya man you should deff make a vid 



Chicken Patty said:


> this is an epidemic now, wait till i get my amd rig running, i'll post a vid



DOOOO it



Castiel said:


> My video should be coming tomorrow.



sweet! 



zaqwsx said:


> Nice job guys i might do one myself lol!



ya dude you should deff make one its wicked easy.


----------



## JC316 (Feb 5, 2009)

This is pretty cool. I will either get mine up tonight or tomorrow night.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2009)

JC316 said:


> This is pretty cool. I will either get mine up tonight or tomorrow night.



OMG, another one lol. 

Damn, right now I have only one rig, so it won't be fun.


When my AMD rig is back up i'll try to do one, gotta find a way to record it, I dont have any equipment of that sort.


----------



## lilkiduno (Feb 5, 2009)

I will post eventully. but before i do i would rele like to wait until i finally get my i7and PII set ups going. that might not be until late march early april. Between waiting on my refund check, and going to college full time. i don't have too much free time. So when i do finally post my video, don't be suprised if it looks like my room will devour me.


----------



## Triprift (Feb 5, 2009)

Lol like i said before Dave you have created a monster oh so many videos.


----------



## FilipM (Feb 5, 2009)

You're making me wanna make a video myself now...


Nice video Binge..


----------



## Triprift (Feb 5, 2009)

Do it File 1993 the more vids the better.


----------



## FilipM (Feb 5, 2009)

Havent got a digital camrea at the moment, have to do it on the phone, don't know how will it come out.


----------



## alexp999 (Feb 5, 2009)

TPU Video Gallery thread is up.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=84214

LMK what you guys think, need more ideas on safe video hosting sites.


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 5, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> not that much a little under 200 with just my rig under full load (vantage) i draw 900w from my wall meter. lol so my Corsair HX is almost used up  might need to get something bigger.




lol, 900W from the wall... dang...
My Phenom II rig draws under 400W at full load from the wall (391W at the wall)... Guess thats what you get when you have a 200W Core i7. (compared to a 95W Phenom II)
and you refer to your rig as a she... but isn't "Kratos" a guy?


----------



## grunt_408 (Feb 5, 2009)

thanks to old mate triprift.... I stumbled across this thread and looked at some pretty cool vids. It has given me some inspiration to make one of my own, now all i need is a little bit of motivation and we will have another youtube link in this thread 

Edit: I really need to change my avatar lol


----------



## Triprift (Feb 5, 2009)

Awesome Craig if its anything like the vids of your dogs then it will be sweet.


----------



## psyko12 (Feb 5, 2009)

Awesome room you got there Sol, I love those blue lights  if that set up was used here in our country our electric bill would skyrocket lol. Preeeeeetyyyy blue lights


----------



## Israar (Feb 5, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> LOL i love you lee ya man you should deff make a vid



Love you too fella 

I'll definitely be making a video that's for sure! Gonna get some last bits first though then I'll make one 

This is turning out to be right fun plus you even get to put a voice to a face of a set of words on the screen, wicked! 

--Lee


----------



## Wozzer (Feb 5, 2009)

I bet you love dusting your room.....

Isnt it a bit loud with all the fans...?


----------



## FilipM (Feb 5, 2009)

Yo here we go:

http://files.filefront.com/MOV00524mov/;13208153;/fileinfo.html


----------



## Binge (Feb 5, 2009)

File, you understand... you, Kyle, and I have have THE SAME MONITOR!


----------



## FilipM (Feb 5, 2009)

Binge said:


> File, you understand... you, Kyle, and I have have THE SAME MONITOR!


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 5, 2009)

haha!


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 5, 2009)

Dude sweet vids guys awsome possum


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 5, 2009)

Nice vid Sol.  Check the lighting and reshoot it so we can see your layout a bit better.  I like the idea so I may have to break out the camera and upload a vid of my crib.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 5, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Nice vid Sol.  Check the lighting and reshoot it so we can see your layout a bit better.  I like the idea so I may have to break out the camera and upload a vid of my crib.



thanks man ill reshoot it this time ill do it with the light infront of me..or try.


----------



## btarunr (Feb 5, 2009)

Why two graphics cards on the server if you don't game on it?


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 5, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> lol, 900W from the wall... dang...
> My Phenom II rig draws under 400W at full load from the wall (391W at the wall)... Guess thats what you get when you have a 200W Core i7. (compared to a 95W Phenom II)
> and you refer to your rig as a she... but isn't "Kratos" a guy?



haha ya 900w from the wall..the systems name is kratos...and ya he was well...a he but but for short hand with my tech friends i just say she i see it like this


the machines name is kratos

simply because imo its bad ass powerfull

but i refer to it as she because it has a bad attitude and needs to be treated right or it refuses to start.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 5, 2009)

I think I'll have to put one up now.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 5, 2009)

btarunr said:


> Why two graphics cards on the server if you don't game on it?



i had them. so why not?


----------



## Binge (Feb 5, 2009)

btarunr said:


> Why two graphics cards on the server if you don't game on it?



he could fold with both of those if they were at least 8000 series


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 5, 2009)

Binge said:


> he could fold with both of those if they were at least 8000 series



im working on that  their is a trick i think iv figured out with the drivers and bios but i cant release until iv tested.


----------



## btarunr (Feb 5, 2009)

Binge said:


> he could fold with both of those if they were at least 8000 series



But they're not, my question remains.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 5, 2009)

btarunr said:


> But they're not, my question remains.



answer below dans my apologies


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Feb 5, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> because i can what do you care? are you ever posative other than in news posts?



Why don't you put in three video cards then?


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 5, 2009)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Why don't you put in three video cards then?



sorry i just had these lying around they were in my lil bro's rig i upgraded his card for x-mas then i had one spare. i got another one from somebody who didnt want one and the server was capable of sli and the card it was running was a 3d banshee i figured w/e put the 2 7300's in and installed vista and set it all back up. gives the cards something to do. and mi can use the banshee as a spare to boot rigs with


----------



## btarunr (Feb 5, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> because i can what do you care? are you ever posative other than in news posts?



Your response was uncalled for. It has nothing to do with my attitude or your misjudgment of me. It is a simple inquiry: on a server that handles file and print sharing and which you yourself said you don't game on, why two graphics cards. It's not even like they're CUDA-supportive so you could unlink them and run two instances of F@H_GPU. I would've made do with "for teh 1337ness" as an answer, but hey 

I personally rest/sell all the hardware I don't use, and end up saving power. That's just me.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 5, 2009)

btarunr said:


> Your response was uncalled for. It has nothing to do with my attitude or your misjudgment of me. It is a simple inquiry: on a server that handles file and print sharing and which you yourself said you don't game on, why two graphics cards. It's not even like they're CUDA-supportive so you could unlink them and run two instances of F@H_GPU. I would've made do with "for teh 1337ness" as an answer, but hey



i already apologised i needed a cigg. my bad i just woke up not to long aog. i responded in the post above yours i simply had the cards on hand. and im already working on a mod that looks very promising so i can get 7 series cards to fold.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 5, 2009)

Uploading mine to youtube right now.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 5, 2009)

I am missing a CR1616 battery for my camera so my picture isn't working. So I might have to record sound with my video camera and record video with my photo camera, so gay!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 5, 2009)

I'll have to make one with my digi cam, prolly gonna be crappy quality. I don't have too much to show.. two computers.... some ikea furniture.. maybe i'll have my dogs do a couple tricks? I dunno, hehe. Oh, I could film outside a bit, would make all you guys with horribly cold weather jealous! It's been in the mid 70's all week.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 5, 2009)

batmang said:


> I'll have to make one with my digi cam, prolly gonna be crappy quality. I don't have too much to show.. two computers.... some ikea furniture.. maybe i'll have my dogs do a couple tricks? I dunno, hehe. Oh, I could film outside a bit, would make all you guys with horribly cold weather jealous! It's been in the mid 70's all week.



do it dude cool stuff i thank everyone for the replies and encourage everyone to make a vid


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 5, 2009)

batmang said:


> Oh, I could film outside a bit, would make all you guys with horribly cold weather jealous! It's been in the mid 70's all week.



I just spent a week in Florida.  Nice 70°F weather, came back to Chicago with 13°C weather with below 0 wind chills...I was not happy.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 6, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aom8bufzNsI

Mine finally uploaded to youtube, took a long ass time, probably should have stopped bittorrent uploading...


----------



## Triprift (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice video mon ya got just a bit of stuff lol. 

Great to be able to see and hear the ppl that make this community great.


----------



## Israar (Feb 6, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Nice video mon ya got just a bit of stuff lol.
> 
> Great to be able to see and hear the ppl that make this community great.



Have to agree mate, it's sweet ain't it!?

Can't wait to do mine lol, gonna get my mum to get the recorder out soonish and get mine up and running lol, I'm pretty eager to get a vid up myself lol 

Must say newtekie1 and File_1993 showed nice vids 

Keep on making the vids guys, we all want to see more, _more_, *more*! (Going to include gals here just incase we end up getting some of the female community contributing, you never know so don't want to be shouted at for being sexist here )

--Lee


----------



## JC316 (Feb 6, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> Mine finally uploaded to youtube, took a long ass time, probably should have stopped bittorrent uploading...



Amen man. I have a 600KBPS upload speed and I waited for nearly 6 hours, it never did upload, so i put mine to filefront.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 6, 2009)

Tomoro I will upload a video of my "crib."


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 6, 2009)

JC316 said:


> Amen man. I have a 600KBPS upload speed and I waited for nearly 6 hours, it never did upload, so i put mine to filefront.



I left mine go while I went to work.  I checked it right before I left work for home and it still hadn't finished, but when I got home it was finished.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 6, 2009)

i made one of mine but now im realizing i spent more time talking about random crap then my computer stuff... lol.
Uploading now. BTW, did anyone realize how funny our faces look from an upward angle? hahah


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 6, 2009)

batmang said:


> i made one of mine but now im realizing i spent more time talking about random crap then my computer stuff... lol.
> Uploading now. BTW, did anyone realize how funny our faces look from an upward angle? hahah



Thats why you gotsa get a professional film crew.  Just wait for my "Crib" video


----------



## Binge (Feb 6, 2009)

WHAAA newtek!! 3TB??? You're crazy!  I love it lol.  Obviously the king rig of the place


----------



## JC316 (Feb 6, 2009)

Here is my crib/tech items.

JC316 1
JC316 2


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 6, 2009)

heres mine:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usnDjd37MBQ

hehe, im sure you guys will get a kick out of my vid.. litter maid!!!!!!!!1111!1

Nice vid jc. I like your 360 setup, i would love something like that in my computer room.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 6, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aom8bufzNsI
> 
> Mine finally uploaded to youtube, took a long ass time, probably should have stopped bittorrent uploading...





JC316 said:


> Here is my crib/tech items.
> 
> JC316 1
> JC316 2





batmang said:


> heres mine:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usnDjd37MBQ
> 
> hehe, im sure you guys will get a kick out of my vid.. litter maid!!!!!!!!1111!1




excellent guys!!


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 6, 2009)

JC316 said:


> Here is my crib/tech items.
> 
> JC316 1
> JC316 2



Nice BowFlex



batmang said:


> heres mine:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usnDjd37MBQ
> 
> hehe, im sure you guys will get a kick out of my vid.. litter maid!!!!!!!!1111!1





Love the dogs man, whats the names?


----------



## Binge (Feb 6, 2009)

JC316 said:


> Here is my crib/tech items.
> 
> JC316 1
> JC316 2





batmang said:


> heres mine:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usnDjd37MBQ
> 
> hehe, im sure you guys will get a kick out of my vid.. litter maid!!!!!!!!1111!1
> ...



After watching so many cribs with people's neat rooms I think I want to spend the next couple days cleaning... and shaving my face


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 6, 2009)

my house in that vid was crazy dirty in my standards. if i did the vid on saturday, u would think im a neato freak!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 6, 2009)

Binge said:


> After watching so many cribs with people's neat rooms I think I want to spend the next couple days cleaning... and shaving my face


Same. :x

I almost feel inspired to make my own..._almost_.


----------



## Binge (Feb 6, 2009)

Oh come on you should do it!

@Batmang:  I don't already think you're a neat freak???? 

Even your dog's bed looked nice.


----------



## alexp999 (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice vids guys!

*TPU Video Gallery*

Help the TPU Video Gallery grow, trying it out in the GN section so that one day it might be possible for w1zz to make it a permanent feature like the Case Mod Gallery.


----------



## FilipM (Feb 6, 2009)

Like Batmag's place, very tidy and neat. 

Newtekie, make the dog a star, show it on cam, hehe. JC needs to get bigger space for his games ,all good


----------



## Israar (Feb 6, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Love the dogs man, whats the names?



The white one is Molly and the brown one is Miren (sp?) he mentions it as he's filming them hehe 

Love the two vids posted by JC316 and batmang, great work guys! 

--Lee


----------



## Triprift (Feb 6, 2009)

Id make a vid just need a better video recorder than the camera phone and compact camera ive got. =/


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 6, 2009)

To make my vid, I have to hook my webcam up to a laptop and walk around...  I guess it works.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 6, 2009)

Im gonna have to make another vid when the water cooling setup is complete. Podt up more videos doods!

@mlee49: the dogs names are Mollie and Myron.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 6, 2009)

Binge said:


> WHAAA newtek!! 3TB??? You're crazy!  I love it lol.  Obviously the king rig of the place



Right now it is only about 30% full, filled with game images, movies, music, and Pr0n.



batmang said:


> heres mine:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usnDjd37MBQ
> 
> hehe, im sure you guys will get a kick out of my vid.. litter maid!!!!!!!!1111!1
> ...



Screw the litter maid, get a cat genie!



File_1993 said:


> Like Batmag's place, very tidy and neat.
> 
> Newtekie, make the dog a star, show it on cam, hehe. JC needs to get bigger space for his games ,all good



I think I'll do a follow up, with a few things that I missed, and I'll put the dogs in there.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 6, 2009)

cat genie... that is awesome!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm uploading now guys!  My video will be up soon!  I hope you like it!


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 6, 2009)

Guys gots some nice places.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wz3uVhHvjBw

A follow up.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Feb 7, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wz3uVhHvjBw
> 
> A follow up.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 7, 2009)

Finally, my video!  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7QNvY__44o


----------



## JC316 (Feb 7, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Finally, my video!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7QNvY__44o



Dear God! Preparing for WW3? Nice stuff, but still.


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 7, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Finally, my video!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7QNvY__44o



Awesome Nerf guns, and lots of classic hardware.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 7, 2009)

JC316 said:


> Dear God! Preparing for WW3? Nice stuff, but still.



Why do I collect that stuff?

I have the engineering mentality, I like anything that I can build, or admire the build of.  

Knives?   Locking mechanisms are amazing, I like to take them apart and modify them.  
Computers?  Uber lego set, I like the fans the best.
Electronics?  I had a breadboard in there somewhere, I like to build circuits.
MRE's?  I guess I like to be able to eat without going downstairs so I can play computer games forever.

ETC.  

Also, if you could not tell I collect things.  (knives, tech stuff, tools, electronics, bio warefare stuff) 

Not shown was my other closet that has a full chemical suit in it.  Pretty sweet Halloween costume.  Also not shown were boxes of computer and other parts.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 7, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Awesome Nerf guns, and lots of classic hardware.



All modified.  I have an old Lock and Load (if you know anything about nerf guns) that fires 100ft with stefans.  If you looked closely on the left were 1/2inch PVC blow guns for nerf darts, they HURT when hit with them.  Also, have a vintage Chainblazer nerf gun with custom gears I made.  Amazing.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 7, 2009)

oli_ramsay said:


>



It works for me...hmmm....


----------



## Castiel (Feb 7, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> It works for me...hmmm....



Works for me to, watching it now.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Feb 7, 2009)

Ahh yes, it's working fine now 

Nice vid BTW PVT, looks like you're really for a nuclear holocaust


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Feb 7, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Finally, my video!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7QNvY__44o



Dang, definitely don't want to try and break into your house, lol. Nice crib btw.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 7, 2009)

PVT, you have some really neat stuff! You definitely know your hobbies, thats for sure. Nice stuff!


----------



## Castiel (Feb 7, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Finally, my video!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7QNvY__44o



Wow! I just watched your video! Are you waiting for freakin WW3?? Is this your fallout sheltor? Do you have a nuke in your room? 

I think we have a bomb maker here on TPU!!


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 7, 2009)

Geez guys they guy likes knives and army gear.  So what?!  Give'm a break its his hobby.  At least he's not shooting the video from a foil covered room talking about how the government is trying to get inside his brain.


----------



## JC316 (Feb 7, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> Dang, definitely don't want to try and break into your house, lol. Nice crib btw.



Even worse, IIRC, he lives in Texas. He has the right to USE all of that stuff if someone does break in.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 7, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Geez guys they guy likes knives and army gear.  So what?!  Give'm a break its his hobby.  At least he's not shooting the video from a foil covered room talking about how the government is trying to get inside his brain.





JC316 said:


> Even worse, IIRC, he lives in Texas. He has the right to USE all of that stuff if someone does break in.



mlee49 I was kidding with him.

And I am in Texas also, and you should see my gun and fertilizer collection.


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 7, 2009)

*Welcome to God's Country*

Where I still have to take out the trash...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSFo-bBWSZ4&feature=related


----------



## Triprift (Feb 7, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Finally, my video!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7QNvY__44o





JC316 said:


> Dear God! Preparing for WW3? Nice stuff, but still.



Lol definitly preparing for ww3 Nice setup and damn ur a geek lol j/k


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 7, 2009)

after thinking about it....

i SOOOOO wanna do a vid thats a total mtv style CRIBS clone. 

i'll show my whole crib, cars, yard, everything.

i'll be sure to use all the common cribs phrases like

"this is where the magic happens"

and

"you've seen my house, youve seen my rides, now GTFO"


----------



## Castiel (Feb 7, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> after thinking about it....
> 
> i SOOOOO wanna do a vid thats a total mtv style CRIBS clone.
> 
> ...



Lol, that would be nice to see.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 7, 2009)

you guys are inspiring me....I might post up a video.


----------



## Triprift (Feb 7, 2009)

I nominate Jr actually i wanna see his toom.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 7, 2009)

Triprift said:


> I nominate Jr actually i wanna see his toom.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 7, 2009)

JC316 said:


> Even worse, IIRC, he lives in Texas. He has the right to USE all of that stuff if someone does break in.



That's right!  

Just so you guys know, I would not use any knives to defend my room / house.  I would probably break out my rifle and "take em down."  Go Texas.  

Also, I am a geek just so you all know, although I could have spent more time on the other computers I have in the room...  maybe I do a part 2?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 7, 2009)

Castiel said:


> mlee49 I was kidding with him.
> 
> And I am in Texas also, and you should see my gun and fertilizer collection.



I'm waiting for you make a video of that!


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Feb 7, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Where I still have to take out the trash...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSFo-bBWSZ4&feature=related



Wow, thats a really nice place you got there CD.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 7, 2009)

Triprift said:


> I nominate Jr actually i wanna see his toom.



Would have saw my "toom" if my digi cam wasnt acting retarded.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 7, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I'm waiting for you make a video of that!



Well I might get one this weekend or next weekend. I have mid terms and I have to get a little battery for my camera.


----------



## Triprift (Feb 7, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Would have saw my "toom" if my digi cam wasnt acting retarded.



Bah well fix it then.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 7, 2009)

I want to see W1zzard's crib.  I don't think he will do it though.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 7, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I want to see W1zzard's crib.  I don't think he will do it though.



Never thought of that, but I would like to see that also.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 7, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I want to see W1zzard's crib.  I don't think he will do it though.



that will NEVER happen.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 7, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> that will NEVER happen.



You're probably right.  I would love to hear his answer personally, someone PM him.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 7, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> You're probably right.  I would love to hear his answer personally, someone PM him.



I'm doing that now!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 7, 2009)

nah... i know him well enough to say its not gonna happen.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 7, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> nah... i know him well enough to say its not gonna happen.



Well I PM'ed him anyways just to see his answer.


----------



## steelkane (Feb 7, 2009)

Nice Cribs, I'll try to add one soon


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 7, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I want to see W1zzard's crib.  I don't think he will do it though.



iv seen a few pics of inside his house...if i remember right it has a porch white carpet kinda small but he has boxes of mobo's and grfx cards. not to mention his sweet blue counter and of course the sliding glass doors to go onto his porch over looking Stuttgart


----------



## Castiel (Feb 8, 2009)

Edit: Finished. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82rW0iLnCrU


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 8, 2009)

What?  I think I might be the guy with all the knives.  (you only saw half of them lol)!  

What happened to the "gun and fertilizer collection!"


----------



## Castiel (Feb 8, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> What?  I think I might be the guy with all the knives.  (you only saw half of them lol)!
> 
> What happened to the "gun and fertilizer collection!"



Well that was just my room. If you want to see the rest of my house i will make another video.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 8, 2009)

K will will be waiting for that!  (or I'll just magically appear over at your house!), cause i'm in Dallas!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 10, 2009)

24hour bump for win!


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 12, 2009)

new parts ordered these today....6GB tri channel mushkins iv had good luck with them and im currently maxing my 4GB G.Skill kit so time for upgrade..ill get another 6 soon for 12. but they shipped a couple hours after ordering so im pleased

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226034

it will go well with the sweater i got today from jinx for all you ut3 boi's i play with

http://www.jinx.com/men/sweatshirts/video_games/carpe_noctem.html?catid=6&cs=2&csd=6#bigdesign


----------

